# Umstellung 954 -> 13849



## carstenroll (6 Dezember 2009)

Hallo allerseits!
Bin noch recht frisch in der E-Konstrukteursliga und ich denke gerade über ein Dinge nach.

In der Vergangenheit wurde für einen bestimmten Maschinentyp aus unserem Hause immer die Kat. 2 realisiert.
Zum Maschinentyp: Irgendwas geht rein, irgendwas kommt raus. Normale Not-Aus Pulte um der Maschine, Türschalter an Türen die den gefährlichen Bereich schützen.
Im gefährlichen Bereich befinden sich ein paar Antriebe mit Schützen, ein paar Zylinder, ein paar Servos... das übliche halt. Herzstück immer was von Pilz.

Jetzt hab ich schon viel gelesen, das Kat. 2 fast nie eine Kat. 2 ist.
Auch eine Diskussion mit einem Mitarbeiter von den kleinen gelben Sicherheitsschaltgeräten ergab das selbe. 

Dennoch wurde diese Kategorie in der Vergangenheit ja oft gebaut, nicht zuletzt wegen der Kosten könnte ich mir vorstellen.

Nun habe ich ja schon das Wissen das die Kat. 2 schon sehr wackelig ist...

Im Moment überarbeite ich gerade eine gebrauchte Maschine und frage mich ob einkanalige Sicherheit für eine der oben beschrieben Maschinen erlaubt ist. Das neue Diagramm der 13849 kenne ich und da komme ich definitiv auf den PL C was ja der Kat. 2 entspricht.

Bin mit der Sicherheit noch nicht ganz im reinen muss ich gestehen....

Danke schon einmal


----------



## Safety (6 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Kat 2 hat einen Test Kanal und die Testung muss eben höher sein als die Anforderung der Sifu. Da fangen die Probleme an wie willst du einen Türschalter mehr testen als er angefordert wird. Aber ein PLc kann man auch mit KAT1 Architektur ausführen. Aber hier ist der knackpunkt eben die Bewährten Bauteile. Was ein Bewährtes Bauteil ist steht in der 
13849-2. Ein Bewährtes Schütz muss doppelt über Dimensioniert werden kann Gut sein das dann eine KAT3 Architektur günstiger ist.

Ist aber ein langes Thema.


----------

